# wagon pulling



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been struggling for months trying to find a "job" for my dog and I looking into some cart pulling for her she is a small dog but has the stamina and strength for it she likes a challange and will pull the weight, but getting a cart/wagon in england for a small dog is hard and I wanted to know if anyone has built one and how


----------



## Jacobethan (Jul 13, 2012)

If you can answer this... your a genius A husband and wife take turns pulling their child in a wagon along a h?


----------



## Glencuan (Jun 9, 2012)

The wagon wouldn't be the problem. Any two pram wheels or similar, a box and two shafts. A short piece of copper pipe to hold the axle made out of threaded bar. The issue for me would be the harness for the dog.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

you can get harnesses on the net or you can make one yourself out of webbing and fleece. I can find you the link if you'd like....I'm also starting carting but am going to use a converted wagon...


----------

